# Preflowering autos?



## sharonp (Nov 12, 2020)

I have preflowering going on with my autos. I have had the light on 18/6 off. It has been four weeks. Should I change the light cycle since they are autos? Also, I have a SF 1000 LED, is it time to lower the light too? The light is about 30". Thanks! This picture is not my plant but that is the stage mine is at where the little white hairs are just starting to show.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Most people run autos 20  4 , only photos need to be turned to 12 -12 to allow the plants to enter flower, Autos enter flower automatically and no need to turn the clock at all, 
18-6 is good but 20-4 is OK too (more light more growth), 
LEDs hould be 24to 18 inches is where I run unless the plants get to tall and then I break a few necks.


----------



## sharonp (Nov 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Most people run autos 20  4 , only photos need to be turned to 12 -12 to allow the plants to enter flower, Autos enter flower automatically and no need to turn the clock at all,
> 18-6 is good but 20-4 is OK too (more light more growth),
> LEDs hould be 24to 18 inches is where I run unless the plants get to tall and then I break a few necks.




Thanks! I did top two of them a couple weeks ago. They all seem close to the same height.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

sharonp said:


> Thanks! I did top two of them a couple weeks ago. They all seem close to the same height.


Do not top any in flower, you super crop them by carefully crushing stem (at bend mark) and bend the stem over away from light.
Here is a good vid on technics


----------

